# Which 'Human' Medications Are Safe To Use On Dogs?



## Shenty (Apr 6, 2011)

Thought this might be useful for others as I would like to know which 'human' medicines would be safe to use on dogs? 

I.e Savlon cream for small scratches, but I've heard of people using cough medicine for kennel cough (would really like to know if this is safe ) and Rennies at the first signs of bloat?

Would love to know if the above is safe and what else can be used from the 'human' cabinet?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I would never use any human medication on a dog unless you have first checked with the vet. The only thing for bloat is a vet, urgently. I never heard of Rennies for it and can't see how they would help. They are for indigestion and heartburn, not for a twisted gut.

I know that tramadol is the same for both species, but dosage is another matter.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Shenty said:


> Thought this might be useful for others as I would like to know which 'human' medicines would be safe to use on dogs?
> 
> I.e Savlon cream for small scratches, but I've heard of people using cough medicine for kennel cough (would really like to know if this is safe ) and Rennies at the first signs of bloat?
> 
> Would love to know if the above is safe and what else can be used from the 'human' cabinet?


I use Hibiscrub regularly which is essentially a human product and also Piriton tablets. I have also used childrens cough syrup (on the advice of my vet) after a throat injury and liquid paraffin for constipation, but that's about it I think. I have a veterinary cream to use on small scratches, and at the first sign of bloat the only thing I'd be concerned with doing would be getting my dog straight to the vet, not messing around with Rennie! Most of the items in my dog first aid box are ones aimed at use with animals.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I would never use any human medication on a dog unless you have first checked with the vet. The only thing for bloat is a vet, urgently. I never heard of Rennies for it and can't see how they would help. They are for indigestion and heartburn, not for a twisted gut.
> 
> I know that tramadol is the same for both species, but dosage is another matter.


exactly this.. the only things i can think of are hibiscrub which can be used on both and sudacream for cuts.

bloat needs a vet and quickly.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Shenty said:


> Thought this might be useful for others as I would like to know which 'human' medicines would be safe to use on dogs?
> 
> I.e Savlon cream for small scratches, but I've heard of people using cough medicine for kennel cough (would really like to know if this is safe ) and Rennies at the first signs of bloat?
> 
> Would love to know if the above is safe and what else can be used from the 'human' cabinet?


I did read somewhere that Savlon wasn't good. It said it was too course for a dogs skin!!! Not sure why, have to say we have used it to good effect.

Another one for Piriton (or antihistamines with the same active ingredient are cheaper)

Not sure we have ever used any other human meds though, and we had to do a lot of research for alternative solutions as our old dog did not do vets.

A natural remedy is small amounts of honey for all the same things its good for in humans.


----------



## Shenty (Apr 6, 2011)

Never knew about the Piriton tablets - take it that would be ok to use if they were stung or bitten by something? (I don't take Piriton, but it's like a anti histamine I take it?)

Just wanted clear up the thing with the bloat before I get jumped on from all sides - I'm after advice, and people from a GSD forum gave a tip for deep chested dogs that it's a good idea to keep a pack of Rennies in the cupboard and if they ever look a bit gas filled to get rid of the wind before the risk of bloat sets in. And of course, realising what the signs of bloat is a must - again, I'm happy for people to discuss  knowledge is a powerful thing

Liking the idea of the honey


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Shenty said:


> Thought this might be useful for others as I would like to know which 'human' medicines would be safe to use on dogs?
> 
> I.e Savlon cream for small scratches, but I've heard of people using cough medicine for kennel cough (would really like to know if this is safe ) and Rennies at the first signs of bloat?
> 
> Would love to know if the above is safe and what else can be used from the 'human' cabinet?


Things like savlon and sudocreme on small scratches and cuts are one thing, but in the main there are so many human medicines especially those that can be taken orally and given for pain safely in humans for example can be highly toxic to dogs. paracetomol for instance is one of the worse ones. Bloat too for example is always a veterinary emergency even if you just suspect it, as the time frame between bloat and fatal gastric tortion occuring is so short and therefore veterinary attention needs to be given straight away. Shock in dogs can kill them and again its a vet emergency.

The following links should be of help as to not what to give and will give you an idea but probably not a comprehensive list and nothing hould really be given without veterinary advice or throughly checking safety before giving it.

Dogs Trust - Poisonous Substances and Food Dangers

ASPCA | Top 10 Human Medications That Poison Our Pets

As you can see even vitamin D supplements given to humans can be fatal to dogs. As can even be common everyday things like chocolate, grapes and raisins, xylitol etc.


----------



## Shenty (Apr 6, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Things like savlon and sudocreme on small scratches and cuts are one thing, but in the main there are so many human medicines especially those that can be taken orally and given for pain safely in humans for example can be highly toxic to dogs. paracetomol for instance is one of the worse ones. Bloat too for example is always a veterinary emergency even if you just suspect it, as the time frame between bloat and fatal gastric tortion occuring is so short and therefore veterinary attention needs to be given straight away. Shock in dogs can kill them and again its a vet emergency.
> 
> The following links should be of help as to not what to give and will give you an idea but probably not a comprehensive list and nothing hould really be given without veterinary advice or throughly checking safety before giving it.
> 
> ...


Interesting reading - many thanks :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Shenty said:


> Never knew about the Piriton tablets - take it that would be ok to use if they were stung or bitten by something? (I don't take Piriton, but it's like a anti histamine I take it?)
> 
> Just wanted clear up the thing with the bloat before I get jumped on from all sides - I'm after advice, and people from a GSD forum gave a tip for deep chested dogs that it's a good idea to keep a pack of Rennies in the cupboard and if they ever look a bit gas filled to get rid of the wind before the risk of bloat sets in. And of course, realising what the signs of bloat is a must


I am sure someone will tell me if I am wrong, but I don't believe that bloat has anything to do with wind. It is the effect of the full stomach moving about too much, from what I have read, which is why you must never exercise your dog straight after a meal. I wouldn't risk anything, if I thought it was bloat. Straight to the vet.

As to whether you can give a dog rennies, I would definitely ask a vet first.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I would never use any human medication on a dog unless you have first checked with the vet. The only thing for bloat is a vet, urgently. I never heard of Rennies for it and can't see how they would help. They are for indigestion and heartburn, not for a twisted gut.
> 
> I know that tramadol is the same for both species, but dosage is another matter.


Good point from newfies mum and one I forgot to mention, even drugs that may be used in dogs and humans the dose a dog can tolerate is far different to what a human would take and tolerate, so that can be just as fatal if you dont know what dose to give.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Shenty said:


> Never knew about the Piriton tablets - take it that would be ok to use if they were stung or bitten by something? (I don't take Piriton, but it's like a anti histamine I take it?)
> 
> Just wanted clear up the thing with the bloat before I get jumped on from all sides - I'm after advice, and people from a GSD forum gave a tip for deep chested dogs that it's a good idea to keep a pack of Rennies in the cupboard and if they ever look a bit gas filled to get rid of the wind before the risk of bloat sets in. And of course, realising what the signs of bloat is a must - again, I'm happy for people to discuss  knowledge is a powerful thing
> 
> Liking the idea of the honey


Yes, Piriton is an antihistamine - can be used for stings, bites, rashes, general itchiness etc. In the long term though, it should always be approved by a vet.

I absolutely agree all owners need to know the warning signs of bloat, but I personally think the bit about Rennie is quite dangerous - I'd hate for someone to read this, and then god forbid, have their dog bloat, and then think it was ok to give Rennie to help. It absolutely isn't, the dog needs to see the vet immediately. When my Bernese bloated, we absolutely flew to the vets with him and were just in the nick of time, his stomach had already twisted, and no amount of Rennie would have helped that, it'd just have wasted time.


----------



## Shenty (Apr 6, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Yes, Piriton is an antihistamine - can be used for stings, bites, rashes, general itchiness etc. In the long term though, it should always be approved by a vet.
> 
> I absolutely agree all owners need to know the warning signs of bloat, but I personally think the bit about Rennie is quite dangerous - I'd hate for someone to read this, and then god forbid, have their dog bloat, and then think it was ok to give Rennie to help. It absolutely isn't, the dog needs to see the vet immediately. When my Bernese bloated, we absolutely flew to the vets with him and were just in the nick of time, his stomach had already twisted, and no amount of Rennie would have helped that, it'd just have wasted time.


I have to agree that the sound of Rennies didn't sound quite right - glad that people are opening up and discussing it as I think it can be very useful for anyone reading this


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Viscostears from chemists at approx £4.50 is the exact same product the vet will supply and charge almost £15 for!.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Interesting to read that pseudoephidrine in on the list of top 10 human drugs NOT to give your dog, as I too have heard (and known) of giving over the counter human cough syrup to dogs with kennel cough.

Here is a list of over the counter cough syrups containing pseudoephidrine:

Actifed Adult Chesty 100ml Cough liquid
Actifed Adult Dry 100ml Cough liquid
Actifed Liquid 100ml Cold & Flu
Actifed Tablet 12ct Cold & Flu 
Actifed Dry Coughs 
Actifed Syrup
Actifed Tablets

BCM Day Time Cold Relief
BCM Night Time Cold Relief
BCM Decongestant Tablets
BCM Decongestant Syrup
Benadryl Plus Capsules
Benylin Day & Night tablets
Benylin 4 Flu Liquid
Benylin 4 Flu Tablets
Benylin Cough & Congestion Liquid
Boots Antitussive Linctus
Boots Day Cold Comfort Capsules
Boots Childrens Decongestant Syrup
Boots Decongestant Tablets
Boots Night Cold Comfort Capsules
Boots Paediatric Catarrh Syrup
Boots Cough & Cold relief syrup 2yrs +
Boots Decongestant Syrup
Boots Junior Cough & Cold Sugar Free Syrup With Decongestant
Boots Nirolex Chesty Cough & Congestion Gel
Boots Pharmacy Cold & Flu Night Liquid
Boots Dry Cough Linctus
Boots Pharmacy Day Cold & Flu Capsules 
Boots Pharmacy Night Cold & Flu Capsules
Boots Pharmacy Cold & Flu 24-Hour Capsules
Boots Decongestant Tablets With Paracetamol 
Boots Cold & Flu Relief With Ibuprofen
Boots Catarrh Cough Syrup

Centapharm Zephrol Cough Expectorant
Congesteze
Congesteze Syrup
Congesteze Paediatric Syrup
Contac Decongestant
Co-op Nasal and Sinus Relief tablets with decongestant
Cupal Bedtime Cold Medicine

Day & Night Nurse Capsule
Day Nurse Capsule
Day Nurse Liquid (160ml & 240ml)

Galpseud Adult Dry Cough Liquid
Galpseud plus linctus 
Galpseud tablets 60mg
Galpharm Health Care Sinuclear Plus Tablets
Galpharm Dual Action Non-Drowsy Decongestant Tablets

Lemsip Max Flu Lemon
Lemsip Flu 12hr capsules
Lemsip Cold & Flu Sinus 12hr

LLoyds Pharmacy Nasal & Sinus Relief Tablets with Decongestant
Lloyds Pharmacy Cold and Flu Relief Tablets with Decongestant

Meltus Adult Chesty + Congestion Cough Liquid
Meltus Adult Dry Cough Liquid
Meltus Junior Dry Paediatric Cough Liquid

Nirolex Day Cold Comfort Liquid 
Nirolex Dry Cough & Congestion Relief
Nirolex Night Cold Comfort Liquid
Nirolex Chesty Syrup
Nirolex Day Cold & Flu Comfort
Nirolex Day Cold & Flu Capsules
Nirolex Night Cold & Flu Capsules
Nirolex Day & Night 24-Hour Capsules
Nirolex Decongestant Syrup Oral Solution
Numark decongestant tablets with Paracetamol
Nurofen Cold & Flu tablets

Otrivine Mucron Tablets (12s & 24s)

Pseudoephedrine Tablets

Robitussin for Chesty Coughs with Congestion

Sinutab 15s & 30s tablets
Sudafed Elixir
Sudafed Childrens Elixir
Sudafed Decongestant 12s & 24s tablets
Sudafed Dual Relief Max 12s & 24s tablets
Sudafed Congestion cold & flu capsules
Sudafed 12 hour capsules
Sudafed Linctus
Sudafed Expectorant

Tixylix Cough & Cold Paediatric Dry Cough Liquid

Unichem Day Time Cold Relief Liquid
Unichem Night Time Cold Relief

Vicks Medinite

Waymade Sudafed Tablets
Wrafton Expectorant & Decongestant Cough Syrup
Wrafton Dry Cough Syrup With Decongestant



Apparently published in the Pharmaceutical Journal March 2007, but I cannot verify that. It's taken from a post on another site.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> Interesting to read that pseudoephidrine in on the list of top 10 human drugs NOT to give your dog, as I too have heard (and known) of giving over the counter human cough syrup to dogs with kennel cough.
> 
> Here is a list of over the counter cough syrups containing pseudoephidrine:
> 
> ...




I hope not the GSD one that recommends giving Rennies for bloat:mad2:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Shenty said:


> Thought this might be useful for others as I would like to know which 'human' medicines would be safe to use on dogs?
> 
> I.e Savlon cream for small scratches, but I've heard of people using cough medicine for kennel cough (would really like to know if this is safe ) and Rennies at the first signs of bloat?
> 
> Would love to know if the above is safe and what else can be used from the 'human' cabinet?


I never put any creams at all on small scratches, just wash with sterile saline solution, as advised at Canine First Aid Course.

Using cough medecine for KC is not going to cure anything, I would use Manuka Honey to soothe the throat.

Rennies for bloat?

Well only if they contain the active ingredient simethicone. If they do not they are useless.

In the US simethicone is contained in Gas Aid which they give dogs. It is mostly used in the UK for cows.

Bloat should not be confused with torsion. I keep Infacol and Windeze in my FA in case of bloat which I would administer before jumping in car and taking to vet.

It would be pointless to give it in the case of torsion.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I use Hibiscrub regularly which is essentially a human product and also Piriton tablets. I have also used childrens cough syrup (on the advice of my vet) after a throat injury and liquid paraffin for constipation, but that's about it I think. I have a veterinary cream to use on small scratches, and at the first sign of bloat the only thing I'd be concerned with doing would be getting my dog straight to the vet, not messing around with Rennie! Most of the items in my dog first aid box are ones aimed at use with animals.


I do not use Hibiscrub, Piriton is brand name for an antihistamine called Chlorphenamine Maleate, thus a cheaper generic type is perfectly acceptable (provided you have checked with your vet). If my dogs had constipation I would give liver or vegetables or fruit rather than liquid paraffin.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I am sure someone will tell me if I am wrong, but I don't believe that bloat has anything to do with wind. It is the effect of the full stomach moving about too much, from what I have read, which is why you must never exercise your dog straight after a meal. I wouldn't risk anything, if I thought it was bloat. Straight to the vet.
> 
> As to whether you can give a dog rennies, I would definitely ask a vet first.


actually bloat (Gastric Dilation) can be caused by the ingestion of air.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The only things i use are Piriton (we share ) and sudocream on Mavis when she gets a interdigit cyst.
In an emergency..for instance if I had run out .. I woud use 'human' Zantac for excess acid, but only the correct does that the vet has given in the past

oh and Mavis has Pancrex tablets daily which is a Human medication but again prescribed by he vet(don't suppose these are in everyones cabinet)

tbh.i would only give mine things that the vet has prescribed


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

It's not a dog forum, it's a drugs forum

DRUG-FORUMS - Drugs Forum


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I would never use any human medication on a dog unless you have first checked with the vet. The only thing for bloat is a vet, urgently. I never heard of Rennies for it and can't see how they would help. They are for indigestion and heartburn, not for a twisted gut.
> 
> I know that tramadol is the same for both species, but dosage is another matter.





Sled dog hotel said:


> Good point from newfies mum and one I forgot to mention, even drugs that may be used in dogs and humans the dose a dog can tolerate is far different to what a human would take and tolerate, so that can be just as fatal if you dont know what dose to give.


I agree. There are many drugs which are the same for both humans and dogs, and many where the generic drug is the same but the brand name differs. However, dosages vary widely - for_ everything_. What is a safe dose for a human being could be a toxic dose for a dog. What is a safe dose for a large dog could be a toxic dose for a small dog. If you give your dog medication in a dosage form meant for humans, without checking first with the vet to make sure the amount you are giving is correct, then you run the risk of overdosing your pet.

As for bloat - straight to the vet and quickly. Don't even _think_ about giving anything by mouth. If your dog is going to need an operation and you have given it something by mouth you run the risk of either delaying the operation or your dog vomiting during the operation (with all the risk that entails.) Not to mention that if you are stopping to give a dog some tablets then you are delaying getting him to the vet care he needs. Might only be a few minutes, but those few minutes could be vital.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

There are many safe human medications which can be used on dogs, but IMO you should not self medicate your dog unless first aid trained. 

I use cough medicine for kennel cough, piriton if needed, neurofen, ibruprofen etc, and many others which have been said. 

But you are always best to contact your vet first before using anything other than what your vet has given you unless you are certain.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I would not use Hibiscrub on dogs at all, unless advised by a vet.

Chlorhexidine (the active ingredient) commonly causes skin sensitivity (ask any theatre nurse. Most cannot use it for long and have to swap between non-chlor containing products. Some--like me--cannot use it at all). As it controls the spread of some bacteria, viruses, fungi and yeasts (not all!) it could, theoretically, contribute to drug-resistance if misused. I have seen VERY nasty skin rashes and breakdown caused by chlorhexidine.

The old 1 teaspoon of salt in a pint of boiling water, cooled, is much better. It's cheap and you can pour it on, liberally, which helps wash any bits of twig/grit/hair out of a cut too.
If this doesn't do the trick, your dog needs a vet


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

GermanShepardOwner said:


> There are many safe human medications which can be used on dogs, but IMO you should not self medicate your dog unless first aid trained.
> 
> I use cough medicine for kennel cough, piriton if needed, neurofen, ibruprofen etc, and many others which have been said.
> 
> But you are always best to contact your vet first before using anything other than what your vet has given you unless you are certain.




Neurofen (_sic)_ is just a proprietory name for ibuprofen. Iboprofen containing drugs should not be given to dogs!!

_Naproxen and ibuprofen (Motrin) are powerful analgesics, but both have a high incidence of gastrointestinal side effects. This makes them unsuitable for long-term administration. *Ibuprofen, in particular, is not recommended for dogs*_

Dog Pain Medications: Aspirin (And Other NSAIDs), Ibuprofen, and More



> unless first aid trained.


first aid training has nothing to do with pharmacology. That comment is very scarey!!


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I always have Piriton with me to use on the dogs in case of an allegic reaction.

I have been told that Bentonite clay powder is safe to use on dogs and does the same job as Pro Kolin in the case of diarrhoea but have never tried it.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Simethicone is perfectly safe to give a dog with Gastric Dilation (commonly called bloat) and will not delay any operation (if indeed one is needed) and takes one second to administer.

I have checked this with several vets.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

Old Shep said:


> Neurofen (_sic)_ is just a proprietory name for ibuprofen. Iboprofen containing drugs should not be given to dogs!!
> 
> _Naproxen and ibuprofen (Motrin) are powerful analgesics, but both have a high incidence of gastrointestinal side effects. This makes them unsuitable for long-term administration. *Ibuprofen, in particular, is not recommended for dogs*_
> 
> ...


I have used it on mine, and i know others who have. I also went to a degree first aid course which said this is safe in correct dose.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

GermanShepardOwner said:


> I have used it on mine, and i know others who have. I also went to a degree first aid course which said this is safe in correct dose.


Is Ibuprofen for Dogs Safe? - VetInfo

_It is a known fact that there is no specific ibuprofen toxicity. This is the reason why veterinary care is required for treating bleeding stomach ulcers and kidney failure. _


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Is Ibuprofen for Dogs Safe? - VetInfo
> 
> _It is a known fact that there is no specific ibuprofen toxicity. This is the reason why veterinary care is required for treating bleeding stomach ulcers and kidney failure. _[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes but there is no known toxicity for alot of other things. But i do use it and know the dosage for my dogs and have been fine.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

GermanShepardOwner said:


> smokeybear said:
> 
> 
> > Is Ibuprofen for Dogs Safe? - VetInfo
> ...


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I share most medicines with my animals. I use piriton or any anti histamine on dogs and horses. Hibiscrub for cleaning wounds - which is what most vets use as well. Aspirin if I dont have any metacam. Any antiseptic ointment like sudocreme or savlon. Eye ointment from the doctor if I dont have any veterinary stuff in stock.
Most vets will advise exactly the same. Better to make do with what you have than either wait till morning or run up a huge and unnecessary emergency vets bill.

I once had a bitch with a really bad post spay infection, pus pouring out of her vulva. I phoned my vet and he told me to give her calf scour tablets. They worked a treat and saved me a great deal of money as it was late at night.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Cor, Blitz, you'd need a lot of Piriton for a horse! My vet mate reckoned about 60 when Beau had a reaction to a bite!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

To be honest tonnes of human meds can be given to dogs, the list is actually endless but I won't name any as I would hate anyone to give them without knowing the proper dosages, uses or contra-indications.

Most veterinary meds are human meds to begin with that then get licenced for use in animals! (I quite often buy off the shelf meds for the dogs as I know which ones are mirrored with what the vets prescribe for around 4 x the cost!! )
Also the same drug is often renamed when the veterinary use licence is given then the vets don't have to tell the client they could buy the product in any chemist! Eg kaolin is licenced for use in animals as kaogel but is the same product!!


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

In our house anything we use can be used on the dogs, as we only use things like Colloidal silver and Apple Cider Vinegar.

Because Newfs are so big, my vet in the past has told me to use Piriton when one had an allergic reaction to something, and to use a womans cystitis powder when my bitch had cystitis.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

GermanShepardOwner said:


> There are many safe human medications which can be used on dogs, but IMO you should not self medicate your dog unless first aid trained.
> 
> I use cough medicine for kennel cough, piriton if needed, neurofen, ibruprofen etc, and many others which have been said.
> 
> But you are always best to contact your vet first before using anything other than what your vet has given you unless you are certain.


Hate to say this but ibuprofen or neurogenic can cause the stomach in a dog to bleed and cause weak spots in the stomach also causing ulcers and bleeding! I would defo never give either of these to a dog there are many safer painkillers for dogs that can be given. NEVER PARACETOMOL! You can give codeine which has less side effects and is gentler on the stomach. X
You can give aspirin as long as you buy the enteric coated ones which the chemist will usually have in. X


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Cor, Blitz, you'd need a lot of Piriton for a horse! My vet mate reckoned about 60 when Beau had a reaction to a bite!


I had one on 30 a day a few weeks ago. Very cheap though cos you can buy 500 for around £10 and they seem to taste ok so they will take them in feed.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I once had to ask my neighbour for some thyroxil as I couldn't find Martys and it was a Sunday afternoon. My daughter who works in A&E together with a doctor worked out the dosage, which is much higher than a humans like all meds compared to us and dogs. I have often given AB's I have here to the dogs. You can easily google the ingredients to see if it's equivalent to a dogs medication and it doesn't take much to work out the dosage with the help of the net. As said above there are loads of drugs we use that are also used on dogs, AB's obviously would be the same for all of us.

One of the things I like about my usual vet is he trusts my judgement and if I self medicate prior to seeing him he doesn't have a problem with it. He said only today with Kali's problem and her meds that I know what I'm doing and will know when to up her meds if need be. One of the best things about seeing your regular vet is the trust you both share.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

You would be surprised how many so called animal meds are actually just the same as human meds but with another name, and the cost of animal meds is triple if not more than the human meds

For example, Ted was on Metronidazole for some time, was £15 per pack from vets, with script at the chemist was £7.20 and was exactly the same drug


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Gosh! I didn't realise there were so many vets and pharmacologists posting on this forum!

That's sacrasm, BTW.


----------

